# Thermal glass insulation covers



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

We have a 2006 Mohican SE and I am looking to purchase external cab glass covers, and I wondered what you use plus the pros and cons of them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it you mean Silver screens. there are a couple of firms that make them.If you have the pre 2007 Fiat/peugeot cab, then suggest ebay to start.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

External blinds over internal blinds will ensure your windscreen remains at the same temperature as your motorhome cabin, thus minimising condensation.

The downside of course is that it is fitted to the outside of your motorhome, so may get wet and dirty and take a little longer to fit than securing an internal one via suckers.

The brands to look at are;

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/
http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/
http://www.novaleisure.com/section.aspx?s=14 (Made by Mirco Magnani)
http://milenco.com/products/universal-thermal-blinds/

You will of course have to get further information from other members experiences of these brands. The top 3 are direct only, and the bottom two would be via dealers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are an absolute ESSENTIAL bit of kit in my (and just about every other MH'er's) view.

DONT whatever you do buy a "Universal" set for the simple reason they are not universal at all and dont do the job properly!

You need to get the specific cover designed for your vehicle

Its the base vehicle i.e. Fiat/Mercedes etc rather than the converter such as Swift that determines which set you require.

As has been said before Ebay is a fine source for just about all of them. If you have a Fiat cab just make SURE you are getting the right ones for your age of vehicle as they changed (I think) in 2006. Most sellers put a picture of the screens fitted to the cab to avoid such confusion.

I have always had "Paragon" (Silver Screens) make and have been very pleased with them. just make sure that when you fit them they are tight against the glass and that the wiper blades are OVER the silver screen. That way there are no little gaps for the cold air to get to your windscreen and cause condensation, it also ensures the wind cannot get under and lift it up. 

Also make sure that you switch your heater air intake to re-circulating otherwise you will get a very cold draught from the heater/demister outlets. I know it sounds daft but its a trick no-one told me about so I had to learn the hard way!!!


----------

